# Fish from ponds? rivers? are they contaminated?



## Tommy O (Feb 16, 2014)

I've eaten fish from both and felt fine. Does anyone know if what some people say is true ? That we should not eat fish from fresh water areas? I'd like to start keeping my catch more. Maryland/DC area. And how do we know if the water is bad and polluting the fish?


----------



## esters (Mar 13, 2014)

I just researched this myself a few weeks ago...

Open this link http://mde.maryland.gov/programs/ma...itizensinfocenter/fishandshellfish/index.aspx
and click on Statewide Fish Consumption Guidelines for All Ages. It has guidelines for what you can/cant eat and how much for all of the Maryland/DC area.
Everything is mostly moderation. They only thing I would absolutely avoid is fish from the Potomac unless you go west of dc. 

Hope this helps.

Buck


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't about any place but Gawga, but I am 61 and have eaten fresh caught stream and pond fish all my life and am still kickin.


----------



## esters (Mar 13, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> I don't about any place but Gawga, but I am 61 and have eaten fresh caught stream and pond fish all my life and am still kickin.


Amen to that. I was the same growing up in Kentucky. But living in DC area the pollution is killer, literally.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Just about every river and lake in NC is polluted with mercury and PCBs. They do not recommend pregnant women eating any. Healthy people should limit themselves to 5 ounces of fish per week. 

I like to think farm ponds are safe to eat. I have nothing to back that up of course.

Darin


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

They may be safe to eat and they may not be safe to eat, but most fresh water fish just don't taste taste that good. My taste at least.

ETF


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Eattheflounder said:


> They may be safe to eat and they may not be safe to eat, but most fresh water fish just don't taste taste that good. My taste at least.
> 
> ETF


About the only freshwater fish I eat is crappie and white bass. Well the occasional striper and catfish.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

5 oz. of fish per week ain't wuth dirtin up a skillet fer.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget everything goes downstream...into the ocean.


----------

